# Towing Capacity



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

I have a 2003 F250 4x4 with the 7.3Powerstrk engine and an automatic.
I know trailers are all made different, but on average, how big of a 5th wheel can I pull with my truck? It is a shortbed, I don;t think that matters on the hitch, although I know I won't have any extra space in the bed once the hitch is in place and I'm hooked up.

Really curious if I can pull something in the 34-37 ft range or not. Also, I know it does depend on the wieght, I just can't seem to find what my truck can tow? 

Also, I have 189K miles, babied, only pulled boats, it has a bigger exhaust system, and the ford factory air filter box upgrade, as well as a small towing tune on it...

Thanks!!


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

I guess I should have taken a few minutes before posting. But I come up with roughly 9500lbs? So I supposed I can pull roughly that weight of a 5th wheel, so depending on weight vs length, I will see what is out there!

Any additional input is welcome!!!


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

That doesn't sound right...my Dodge is good for 17-18,000 lbs towing. Can't believe the Ford would be that much less.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a 2000 F250 with 7.3 engine, no mods except for an after market transmission cooler. I remember the manufacturer spec for towing is 10,500 lbs, which is adequate for a 30' 5th wheel. My neighbor towed his 32' 5th wheel with his F250 and so far he has not had any issue. However, he has not done it in mountain areas that I know of.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

what rear end gears do you have. That will be important to know.
Also, you don't want to have anything in the bed of your truck when towing
a 5th wheel anyways, they tend to suck everything out of it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The tow rating won't be the limiting factor, it will be the GCVWR, gross combined vehicle weight rating you will hit first. That is made up of the weight of the truck with all occupants, cargo, and fuel weight combined with the weight of the trailer and everything inside. Only way to get a good reading of that is to run it up on a truck scale that measures per axle, any of the CAT certified scales will do that and give you a printed ticket of weight per axle. Unhitch and weigh again with just the loaded truck and you can easily calculate the weight of the loaded trailer. Most people don't take the GCVWR into account, but it is usually the first rating wall you run up against unless you tow with the truck basically empty and just 1/4 tank of fuel.


----------



## GForce (Aug 5, 2009)

Also think about the GVWR of your truck.

If the pin weight of the trailer causes you to exceed the GVWR of your truck it can cause problems. Especially if you're in an accident and someone sees that you've overloaded the rating for your truck.

I have a 2011 F250 6.7 4x4 with a GVWR of 10k lbs. The truck alone weighs around 8k. After I take into consideration the weight of me, the wife, the 140 lb. Rottweiler, and any other stuff, we could handle a pin weight of around 1,200 lbs. And that's an awfully small 5th wheel.

That's why we have a 30 ft. Airstream with a hitch weight of 900 lbs.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

*how much?*

I would suggest that you contact a ford dealer. My Chevy 2500 can tow 19,000-you don't worry so much about tongue weight with a 5th wheel, the concern is the weight rating for the rear axle. My truck is 2WD, if I would have purchased the 4WD I would have lost 3,000 pounds of towing capacity. If I were to throw out a wild guess, I would say that you could tow up to a 14,000 lb. fifth wheel. There are several in that weight class that are over 30'. If you see one with three axles, quit looking-your truck ain't big enough. There is a difference between towing from a bumper hitch and a 5th wheel/gooseneck when talking about ratings.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I had a 2000 model F350 with the 7.3. I pulled a tandem dually 40ft. 5th. wheel with a 12k bulldozer on it. I pulled it from Waco to Wimberely. 

Sent from my Note2 because my boss is here.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Do A Google Search*

I found this on Edmunds.com in one search.

"the 2003 F-250 Super Duty pickup will handle up to 8,800 pounds GVWR or a 14,500-pound fifth-wheel trailer."

A lot of info out there, just go look and then decide for yourself.. there are a lot of folks that overload their truck & then like to brag about it.. until it breaks :smile:

Good luck,

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

One thing I have noticed about Fords in the 250 range is they want the truck to ride like a Caddy......and therefore lose the ability to handle large 5th wheel kingpin weights

My 3400RL Montana has an inside length of 34'......and outside length of about 38'......and the kingpin weight is about 2100#s......

your truck may pull it.....but it will squat the truck bad.....which can lead to unsafe towing.....most Fords need airbags to eliminate this

Also with a short bed.....try to get a late model if you buy used and look for the round front edges so you wont have to buy a slide hitch.....mucho $$$$$


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

Good info, and thanks for the input. I did indeed go to the internet as recommended in a previous comment, and the range of info made it useless to me. The great thing about 2Cool is that you can sometime get feedback from someone that is actually pulling something large, and can say if it is working or seems unsafe. I don't have time to run to scales and weigh the truck, then the truck trailer, etc....

But my questions have been answered. Looks like I can tow safely a 11K to 12K trailer, which is what I'm looking at. If I find a model that is rounded, I can avoid a glider hitch, and if I am shooting headlights into oncoming traffic or my pee is red from the rough ride, I may want to add air bags....

Got it!!!

Thanks again!


----------

